# Veritas Rod Repair



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I have 2 first generation Abu Garcia Veritas casting rods in need of repair. One needs the large line guide nearest the handle reseated. The other needs the small line guide nearest the tip replaced and 2 other guides reseated.

These are older rods and have been used quite extensively. Is it worth it to have them repaired? 

Cost???

Thx...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

YES. It is worth the repair, the Veritas series are excellent rods (as you & I both know!). Pompano Joe is who I always take my rods to when they're in need of repair.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

TF: Both rods have served me well. One is a 7'11" H and the other is a 7'6" MH Winch series. The Winch has little backbone to it so I only use it for OCCASIONAL Bass fishing around the house.

I recently ordered a 40-Ton Villian that I like VERY well - on sale for $125 and I have a new Veritas 2.0 in transit now w/ dlvy sched for this Wednesday. There are no more $125 Villians (phased out) - they are all Villian 2.0s for close to $200 now. I shouda ordered more!!!

Yea - I like my Abu Garcia stuff.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> I recently ordered a 40-Ton Villian that I like VERY well - on sale for $125 and I have a new Veritas 2.0 in transit now w/ dlvy sched for this Wednesday. There are no more $125 Villians (phased out) - they are all Villian 2.0s for close to $200 now. I shouda ordered more!!!
> 
> Yea - I like my Abu Garcia stuff.


That's an excellent deal! I'd love to fish the Villain series sometime, they look sick & feel great. 

I've got a 7' 2'' Volatile & had a 7' Veritas, & then I've got an Abu 6500 Special Edition Black Series, a tricked out 6600 C4, an old school Black Max 6600W w/ all the upgrades, an old school Black Max 1600 with all the upgrades, a 7000C3i, a Revo Inshore baitcaster, & of course the Revo Toro NaCl50. 

Yeah, I like my Abu Garcia stuff too.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

All ur stuff is quite new. I have a Cardinal 764 spinning reel from the 70s, 6000C/USA large spool in gold, 6600AB (anti-backlash) in silver, 6500 in silver, Revo Inshore, 50 Series NaCl, 60 Series NaCl, 8' H Volatile, 8' MH Volatile, etc., etc...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> All ur stuff is quite new. I have a Cardinal 764 spinning reel from the 70s, 6000C/USA large spool in gold, 6600AB (anti-backlash) in silver, 6500 in silver, Revo Inshore, 50 Series NaCl, 60 Series NaCl, 8' H Volatile, 8' MH Volatile, etc., etc...


I really dig the older round Abu reels too, I'd love to get a few in the near future!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I love my Abu stuff as well! I was just looking at ordering a Villian 2.0! They look like awesome rods.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

you need to talk to PompanoJoe he is the best!


----------

